# Kapampangan: Ika mu ing lalaking liguran kung antini



## Ligaya

Hello ,magandang umaga po sa lahat! I would like to ask a favor from anyone who speak Kapampangan(Philippines) could you please translate this for me? "Ika mu ing lalaking liguran kung antini".


Maraming salamat po in advance!

Ligaya


----------



## christophers

You are the only man I love like this.


----------



## Ligaya

Hi Chris,thank you so much and have a blessed day ahead!!!
P.S. where u from the Phils.? Me from the the City of Smile(Bacolod City) ,  province of  Love(Negros Occidental).  


Ligaya


----------



## christophers

Ligaya said:


> Hi Chris,thank you so much and have a blessed day ahead!!!
> P.S. where u from the Phils.? Me from the the City of Smile(Bacolod City) , province of Love(Negros Occidental).
> 
> 
> Ligaya


 
I was born in the States, but when I was little I lived in Angeles City and Clark AB, Pampanga for 5 years. My parents are from Metro Manila, so we speak Tagalog. I speak a little Kapampangan (Ditak mu!)

I haven't been to Bacolod, but I'd love to go some day.


----------



## Ligaya

wow interesting...anyway thanks once again!  Ya you should visit Bacolod its a beautiful place and i suggest you go there the month of October cuz there's a  whole week festival called "Masscara Festival"  street dancing,music,games,concerts and more!!! me too would like to go back there one day!  so see you there...


----------

